# Another Pink Shirt - Prayers needed



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

For those who attended The Colby Breast cancer shoot in Jan , Bev one of the fine crew of "Friends of Fomia" ( Fomia's best friend !) has been diagnosed with breast cancer and is starting her treatments on Thursday.


Fomia is a breast cancer survivor , together with Bev and others decided to start raising money for breast cancer research a few years back.

It is now time we send special prayers back to Bev for her hard work to raise funds for breast cancer research and now on her road to recovery.

Thank you everybody who has supported this tournament.

Gilles


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Prayers sent from Amherstburg, our next shoot is to help raise funds for cancer research. $5.00 from each adult entry and the profits from the grill will be donated.

Bob Beneteau

Gesto GameGetters


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

prayers sent from ohio,God bless you bev.


----------



## KGC_Bowhunter (Feb 27, 2006)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Prayers sent from Amherstburg, our next shoot is to help raise funds for cancer research. $5.00 from each adult entry and the profits from the grill will be donated.
> 
> Bob Beneteau
> 
> Gesto GameGetters


Nice work Bob.. Can always count on Gesto GameGetters to help out.

Kevin Cole


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*prayers*

prayers can heal if you believe.its so amazing to witness the power of the lord.prayers sent.


----------



## johnness (May 31, 2010)

I believe in a God that heals and I will be praying!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

get check-ups regularily, I have a sister in-law, just 42, having an masectomy operation tomorrow...did you know a regional hospital does 10 ops a day for this!

and I have a collegue in hsp for lukimeia, and a collegue's husband on kimo for panceratic cancer...give to these shoots, drive through the snow and do what you can.

and prayer sent...


----------

